# TFT



## kolbendosierer (11 September 2005)

Hallo ,

ich wollte mir in der nächsten Wochen nen TFT zulegen.
Was habt ihr den so für Kisten und wie seit ihr zufrieden damit?

Es sollten halt auch ein Paar Spiele drüber laufen. Also < 14ms .
Danke im voraus

Robert


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2005)

Habe Acer AL1715 und bin recht zufrieden.
Preis war 220 Euro. Mit internen Lautspr. Übersetzung des Bildschirmmenüs auf Deutsch ist fehlerhaft, das haben die Chinesen nicht ganz richtig hinbekommen.


----------



## Kai (11 September 2005)

Hier findest Du alles zum Thema TFT:

http://www.prad.de/index.html

Gruß Kai


----------



## MatMer (12 September 2005)

Mein Bruder kauft sich jetzt nen Samsung, für 370.

Der ist aufjedenfall für Spiele


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2005)

*Samsung ist nicht so gut*

Meine Erfahrung mit Samsung - TFT :

Bildqualität sehr gut, aber nicht besser als z.B. IIYAMA.
Verarbeitung des Geräts: ungenügend. (wackeliges, knackendes Plastikgehäuse)
Ausstattung: ungenügend (manche haben nicht mal nen DVI -Eingang!)
Ärger mit Firmware.
Keinerlei Support von Samsung, auf Emails keine Antwort.
Preis recht hoch für die gebotene Qualität, nur das Bild ist OK.

ICH würde mir bestimmt NICHT nochmal nen Syncmaster kaufen !!

Für mich ist IIYAMA das Maß der Dinge,
nicht zuletzt aufgrund des hervorragenden Service und der
hohen Verarbeitungsqualität.


----------



## MatMer (12 September 2005)

Auf der Arbeit hab ich nen EIZO, ich weiß nicht genau wies für Spiele ist, aber ansonsten finde ich den Monitor richtig klasse, der steht super das Bild ist super.

Und nen Bekannter hat den auch zum Spielen eingesetzt und war zufrieden, nur da kan nichts zu sagen.


----------



## Josef (30 Oktober 2005)

*Gericom JS555*

Hallo werte Mitglieder,

Habe ein Gericom 15 Zoll Typ JS555 TFT Monitor.
Der Zeigt jetzt immer in der Mitte des Bildschirmes eine Informationsfenster
mit dem Inhalt "Automatisches Anpassen" egal was ich auch mache es 
geht mal kurz weg aber kommt dann alsbald wieder. Kennt das jemand,
liegts am Kabel, Grafikkarte oder gar Monitor.

Josef


----------



## knabi (30 Oktober 2005)

Offensichtlich gibt's da Verständigungsprobleme zwischen GraKa und Monitor.

Versuch 1: Monitor an einen anderen PC hängen und sehen, ob das Fenster bleibt  oder

Versuch 2: Im OSD des TFT die automatische Anpassung abschalten (wenn möglich)


----------



## Anonymous (30 Oktober 2005)

knabi schrieb:
			
		

> Offensichtlich gibt's da Verständigungsprobleme zwischen GraKa und Monitor.
> 
> Versuch 1: Monitor an einen anderen PC hängen und sehen, ob das Fenster bleibt  oder
> 
> Versuch 2: Im OSD des TFT die automatische Anpassung abschalten (wenn möglich)




Zu Versuch 1: Ich habe nur einen Computer
Zu Versuch 2: Nicht möglich, keine Abschaltung der automatischen Anpassung.

Aber jetzt habe ich ein eindeutiges Signal vom Monitor, nun ist er ganz Tot und läßt sich nicht mehr Einschalten am Einschaltknopf. Das heißt Garantiefall.

Josef


----------



## Josef (30 Oktober 2005)

*Login*

Das war ich, habe mich vergessen anzumelden.

Josef


----------



## knabi (30 Oktober 2005)

Auch gut (oder schlecht), wußte gar nicht, daß es noch 15er TFTs gibt???


----------



## Josef (31 Oktober 2005)

*TFT ging wieder!*



			
				knabi schrieb:
			
		

> Auch gut (oder schlecht), wußte gar nicht, daß es noch 15er TFTs gibt???



Mißt, habe gerade eben versucht mein TFT einzuschalten und es ging.
Eine Stunde später gings wieder nicht. Nun wirds kompliziert mit der
Garantie, wenn die dann sagen bei uns ging er einwandfrei.

Josef

15er gibt es noch durchaus, nicht jeder braucht/hat mehr als 1024*768 
Auflösung.

 :shock:


----------

